# train engineer 2 track



## Robhprr (Apr 17, 2019)

Do i need 2 power supplies to run 2 trains receivers? my transmitter has only track 1-2 thats all the trains i want to run


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

You can power both from one power supply.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes you can power both from one supply, but if you get an overload wher ehte supply shuts down, both tracks will stop. I prefer separate supplies and I have found MPJA.com has great prices on 24 volt supplies.
I set up a friends portable layout with 2 of the 6.5 amp supplies and all his problems went away. Due to 'accidents via children touching the track', a short would occur and shut down both tracks.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Here's the link to MPJA
https://www.mpja.com/24-Volt-Power-Supply/products/541/
I bought a PS from them years ago...


----------

